
Apple WWDC 2017 live video - AlexeyBrin
https://www.apple.com/apple-events/june-2017/?xyz
======
cjCamel
Any recommendations for following along on live text?

~~~
AlexeyBrin
Here you go (no idea about the quality of the live comments though):

[https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/05/live-from-apples-
wwdc-2017...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/05/live-from-apples-
wwdc-2017-keynote/)

